# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Nepropisno parkiranje - brisaci i Rodin letak

## tatek

Bas danas vozeci gradom gledam iz auta kako se zene sa djecom u kolicima muce sa nesavjesnim vozacima koji parkiraju svoje aute tako da se po plocniku ne moze proci sa kolicima (vidjeh jednu mamu na zelenom valu i jednu na Petrovoj kako prenose kolica s jedne na drugu stranu parkiranog auta). 
Ne znam da li znate da medju vozacima postoji nepisano pravilo da se nepropisno parkiranom autu (Npr. zagradio nekoga ili nije ostavio mjesto za prolaz kao u tom slucaju) podigne jedan ili oba brisaca u zrak kako bi vlasnik primjetio da nesto nije u redu.

(ponekad se taj znak upotrebljava i kad npr. vlasnik ostavi upaljena svjetla ili nesto slicno, no u barem 95% slucajeva znak ima veze sa parkiranjem)

Kad naidjem na neki takav auto (ne secem se tako cesto po gradu s kolicima, no kad odem cesto naidjem na takve aute) onda obavezno podignem brisace kako bi vlasnik vidio da nekome smeta taj auto. Nekima je sigurno svejedno, no neki vjerojatno ni ne misle na to da to smeta roditeljiam s djecom u kolicima, invalidima, biciklistima ...
Svojedobno su biciklisti imali jednu prigodnu naljepnicu koju su lijepili na takve aute (mogla se lako odlijepiti) ... nisam za to, no definitivno mislim da takvim vozacima terba skrenuti paznju na to.

Sta vi mislite o tome?
Da li mozda i sami upoterbljavate taj neformalni znak?

----------


## Vrijeska

Upotrijebila sam dva puta, i neću više

To mi je gotovo kao uništavanje tuđe imovine (meni su strgali brisače)

----------


## ivarica

upotrebljavam ga redovito vec skoro sedmu godinu, nista ne trgam.

----------


## mendula

Super ideja!

----------


## ms. ivy

bolje je ispod brisača ostaviti rodin letak   :Smile:  

*Ne tjerajte bebu na cestu!*

ali budući da ih uvijek zaboravim isprintati, sa zadovoljstvom podignem brisač sebičnjacima koji mi ne ostave mjesta ni da prođem s maramom, a kamoli s kolicima.

srebrnjak i petrova su po tom pitanju jezivi... pogotovo ispred vrtića "smjehuljica" u petrovoj gdje roditelji ostavljaju aute poprijeko pločnika. razumijem da vrtić nema parking i da roditelji moraju odvesti dijete, ali ne mora moje dijete zato pokupiti auto.   :Mad: 

_Mukica editirala post i stavila link s apdejtanim letkom_

----------


## mamma san

uh..ja najčešće dignem brisače! No kad smo krstarili sa kolicima, imala sam cijelu torbu punu Rodinih letaka..i sa takvim guštom ih dijelila po Petrinjskoj i tomislavcu...  :Grin:

----------


## pinocchio

ja nisam dizala brisače ali sam isto s guštom obasipala sve rodinim lecima pojačanim flourescentnim flomićem. potpisujem ajvi - srebrnjak i petrova su živi užas i tu sam svakodnevno ostavljala nekoliko letaka.

----------


## lidac2004

ja sam stavljala rodine letke na relaciji koju sam svakodnevno prolazila sa kolicima.
nikada nije pomoglo, uvijek su jedni te isti auti bili parkirani tako da sam morala na cestu izaci s kolicima.
vecinu ljudi, na zalost, nije briga da li si im digao brisace ili stavio letak, kao sto ih nije briga da li su kome zaprijecili prolaz ili nisu   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## Mamita

znam za foru i super mi je ali ne primjenjujem ju i sama
što ne znači da neću   :Grin:

----------


## yasmin

Uh, ja se toliko iznerviram kada vidim takav auto, jednostavno poludim, da se kojim slučajem vozač nađe kod auta ne znam kako bi to završilo. Ovo sa brisačima nisam znala ali letke već printam...

----------


## lara26

ja stanujem kraj splitske bolnice gdje uvijek netko nekoga ceka u autu ispred, po danu je uzasna guzva od nepropisno parkiranih auta

meni je najdraze stavit rodin letak pod brisac kad je vozac u autu, pokazem mu ga i stavim pod suprotni brisac da se mora dignit   :Razz:  

inace, sad sam prvi put cula za podizanje brisaca

----------


## aries24

nisam znala, hvala na savjetu   :Grin:  




> meni je najdraze stavit rodin letak pod brisac kad je vozac u autu, pokazem mu ga i stavim pod suprotni brisac da se mora dignit


još bolje!!!

----------


## maria71

meni je susjed odvrnuo antenu jer smo na 5 minuta ostavili auto ispod zgrade,a tamo isključivo parkiraju kao starosjedioci...znači nitko nije KUPIO parkirno mjesti nego ga smatra svojim

zanima li vas epilog  :Grin:  ?

----------


## Brunda

Daaa   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

pa više nitko nije parkirao pod zgradom

----------


## Davor

A zašto?

----------


## TATA MATA

> pa više nitko nije parkirao pod zgradom


Detaljeeee !

----------


## tatek

Nekulturnjaci i huligani buse gume i podmecu komade stakla ili cavle pod njih, skidaju antene, ratkape i lajsne, trgaju brisace, kljucevima struzu lak ... kulturni ljudi ili dizu brisace (ako se ucini normalnim pokretom nema sanse da se potrgaju) ili ostavljaju letke.

Inace, svidja mi se ideja sa letkom, mogao bi i ja isprintati par ...
Tko se toga sjetio svaka joj/mu cast!

Sa nekulturnjacima imam ponesto iskustva: stanari zgrade pokraj moje firme i vrtica (u YU-doba su tamo bili uglavnom umirovljeni oficiri) su kolegama s posla busili gume i trgali brisace (meni nisu, jer tad nisma imao auto   :Wink:  ),a  sad su mirniji i samo mi je netko jednom postrugao lak, vjerojatno neki skolarac.
Malo off-topika, ali korisnog:
Ako ne znate, ima jos neformalnih vozackih znakova: blicanje iz suprotnog smjera obicno znaci policijska kontrola (iskljucivo u HR, SLO, BiH, CZ, SK, druge zemlje nemaju bas taj obicaj), zmiganje desnog zmigavca na otvorenoj cesti znaci da se moze preticati (obicno kod BiH i TR kamiona, ponekad i HR), zmiganje prvo jednog pa drugog zmigavca znaci "hvala" (npr. nakon pomoci za pretjecanje) u Svedskoj i Danskoj, nekad i kod nas i u SLO, kad vozac otvara/zatvara saku znaci da nesto ne stima sa svjetlima (pregorila zarulja?) ...
Lijevi zmigavac i blendanje brzih auta na lijevoj traci autoputa su isto znakovi, ali, osim u rijetkim prilikama, bahatosti tipa "zasto vozis 130 kad ja mogu 180".

----------


## maria71

pauk

----------


## TeddyBearz

> pauk


Zlooooooočesto!  :Grin:

----------


## mendula

tatek, ti si jedan prilično sistematičan i detaljan tip.

----------


## mendula

tatek, ti si jedan prilično sistematičan i detaljan tip.

----------


## Davor

Kad već spominješ pauka, bilo bi sjajno (konačno) doznati stvarnu proceduru pozivanja pauka. Postoji pauk-služba, ali skoro da nema šanse postići da dođu na poziv. Prometnu policiju samo iznimno možeš dobiti na 92 :?  i ispada da svaka PU ima svoj telefonski broj prometne policije. Stvarno ne kontam.

Tko zna detalje?

----------


## maria71

Ja za svaki prekršaj zovem prometnu policiju
lik već ima fobije od mene

zadnji put sam prijavila jednog koji je skoro zgazio mene i učenike

dobio je opomenu

----------


## ivarica

> Ako ne znate, ima jos neformalnih vozackih znakova: blicanje iz suprotnog smjera obicno znaci policijska kontrola (iskljucivo u HR, SLO, BiH, CZ, SK, druge zemlje nemaju bas taj obicaj), zmiganje desnog zmigavca na otvorenoj cesti znaci da se moze preticati (obicno kod BiH i TR kamiona, ponekad i HR), zmiganje prvo jednog pa drugog zmigavca znaci "hvala" (npr. nakon pomoci za pretjecanje) u Svedskoj i Danskoj, nekad i kod nas i u SLO, kad vozac otvara/zatvara saku znaci da nesto ne stima sa svjetlima (pregorila zarulja?) ...


moja mama je uvijek njegovala ovu simboliku tako da smo sestra i ja odmalena znale sve ove znakove. kasnije sam koristila sve osim upozoravanja na policijsku kontrolu   :Razz:  

dlan na retrovizoru nocu znaci da vozacu blijesti svjetlo od automobila koji je iza i da ovaj, ako nije, ugasi duga a ako su normalna svjetla da promijeni razmak izmedju auta.

lijevi zmigavac i lagano stiskanje kocnice ( tj svijetljenje stop svjetala) znaci onom iza koji je krenuo preticati da ne pretice jer si ti skuzio nesto na cesti.

----------


## anki

znam za to, ali ne prakticiram jer me strah da ne naletim na nekog luđaka koji bu me još zašoral kaj mu diram auto.
iako, bilo bi mi drago da meni netko digne brisače ukoliko sam se loše sparkala. ne bi to shvatila kao nešto loše već kao upozorenje u smislu "daj razmisli malo". jer moram biti iskrena, koliko god sad pazim na takve stvari, bilo je slučajeva u prošlosti kad baš i nisam   :Embarassed:   ne zato kaj sam bila bahata i nemarna, nego mi to uopće nije padalo na pamet. nisam sama bila mama, pa nisam ni razmišljala o kolicima, nisam poznavala niti jednog invalida, pa mi nije palo na pamet da oni tu možda ne mogu proći, javno osvješćivanje ljudi nije postojalo(ili nije bilo ovako intenzivno)...po principu "ne znaš/ne razmišljaš dok se ne desi tebi/ne upoznaš nekog takvog".
ali sad stvarno pazim na takve stvari, štoviše stalno kvocam ljudima oko sebe da paze kak se parkiraju. 
sviđa mi se ova ideja sa leima i naljepnicama! trebalo bi napraviti neke žešće akcije po gradu,a ove konstantne prekršitelje malo oštrije kazniti!

----------


## ivarica

mozda sam pobrkala lijevo i desno   :Embarassed:

----------


## Davor

> Ja za svaki prekršaj zovem prometnu policiju
> lik već ima fobije od mene


znači imaš taj broj lokalne PU i redovito dobiješ istog tipa...
To znači da već u susjednom kvartu ti taj broj neće pomoći.

Imam konkretan problem: dva do tri ista auta se redovito parkiraju na zebri koja je odmah ispred zgrade - stubište završava na cesti, a staza je na suprotnoj strani. Čista bahatost.

----------


## anki

kaj vam pauk neće doći za takve stvari :?

----------


## Davor

Tipičan razgovor uglavnom završi na način: "pa ne možete biti sigurni da neće otići dok dođe pauk" Onda popiz..m.
Zanima me samo postoji li nekakva centralna služba koju ovi "lokalci" ne mogu izbjeći tako da se nešto ipak krene događati.

----------


## anki

mi smo imali problem sa parkingom ispred naše zgrade. svaki stan ima svoje parkirno mjesto koje je uvuceno od ceste (i placeno   :Wink:  ), ali nam se uredno cijelo susjedstvo parkiralo. svađali mo se, prijetili, tjerali.. i onda smo počeli raditi to da kad bi nam se netko parkirao na mjesto, mi bi ga zatvorili i otišli u šetnju. ostavili smo mu br. mobitela na brisacima sa porukom "pošto ste se parkirali na naše mjesto....nazovite nas..." i kad bi oni nazvali da moraju ići, mi smo baš bili jaaaako daleko i nije nas bilo doma još satima. nakon par takvih "čekanja" sad je mir   :Smile:

----------


## anki

dogovorite se vi u susjedstvu i zatvorite ga tak da se nemre pomaknuti; pa makar i pod cijenu blokiranja ceste. onda će morati doći. ili ga slikaj i odi na policiju sa fotkom. mislim da su onda dužni nešto poduzeti!

----------


## Davor

Fotke na policiju. OK, zvuči razumno. Šteta da se ne može poslati MMS  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

mislim da nije dovoljno fotka, treba i svjedok   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Juroslav

Letke sam i ja nedavno skužil, a kad mi nisu pri ruci (ili dok ih nisam imal) redovno dižem brisače.

Najdraže mi je nekom tko se zbilja ružno sparkiral dignuti SVE brisače (i na zadnjem staklu, ako ima).

----------


## Davor

a-joj. Živim u zgradi gdje se nije uspjelo prikupiti ni dva potpisa protiv Dioninog dućana koji nam je radio jezivu buku. Ovo mi se onda čini kao mission impossible. Znači, vraćamo se ključevima, čavlima, ciglama i ostalim narodski opće prihvaćenim metodama? Šteta.

----------


## ivarica

> a-joj..... Šteta.


ja nisam sigurna, samo pretpostavljam da je tako, jer je ovih dana bio slican odgovor mupa na one samohvale (i fotografiranja brzinomjera) o voznji 320km/h.
ali mozda za parking ne treba

----------


## mamazika

Anki, možete si postaviti one male potkove koje se zaključaju uspravno kad te nema, kad dođeš spustiš ih/ju (trebaš 1 za okomito na cestu, 2 za paralelno).
Malo OT, da li se smije parkirati na vlastiti kolni ulaz (koji samo vlasnik kuće tj. dvorišta koristi, nitko drugi nema ključ), i to u varijanti da ne spada u zonu za plaćanje parkinga (tako je sad) i ako je u zoni (kako će uskoro biti)? Mislim, vlasnik kuće neće zvati pauka, ali da li ga u prvoj varijanti može zvati murja, ili u drugoj zagrebparking?

----------


## TATA MATA

> Lijevi zmigavac i blendanje brzih auta na lijevoj traci autoputa su isto znakovi, ali, osim u rijetkim prilikama, bahatosti tipa "zasto vozis 130 kad ja mogu 180".


Bledanja na autoputu je zabanjeno i kažnjivo prema Zakonu o sigurnosti prometa na cestama ali lijevi žmigavac nije.
S druge strane ne slazem se da je to bahatost...zamene je prije bahatost da se netko vozi na lijevoj strani na autoputu kao daje oslobodio Hrvatsku i ne mice se...dobijem slom živaca isti cas !!!

Ima tih znakova još:
- Lijevi žmigavac na otvorenoj cesti znaci NEMOJ me preticat.
- Kad netko ima upaljenu zadnju maglenku a magle nema onda mu pališ duga svijetla da lik skonta.
- Kad te neko pusti ispred sebe...dizes ruku u znah zahvale.
.
.
.

----------


## tinars

> mozda sam pobrkala lijevo i desno


Jedna poznanica se penzionerski vozila preko cijelog Cresa i Lošinja. Čitavim putem je *lijevim* žmigavcem pokazivala vozačima iza sebe da je *mogu* preteći. I čudila se kak nitko ne pretječe.

(Ne nisam ja  :Wink:  )

----------


## anki

> Anki, možete si postaviti one male potkove koje se zaključaju uspravno kad te nema, kad dođeš spustiš ih/ju (trebaš 1 za okomito na cestu, 2 za paralelno).
> Malo OT, da li se smije parkirati na vlastiti kolni ulaz (koji samo vlasnik kuće tj. dvorišta koristi, nitko drugi nema ključ), i to u varijanti da ne spada u zonu za plaćanje parkinga (tako je sad) i ako je u zoni (kako će uskoro biti)? Mislim, vlasnik kuće neće zvati pauka, ali da li ga u prvoj varijanti može zvati murja, ili u drugoj zagrebparking?


znam za te stupiće, ali su skupi ko vrag...za 4 parkirna mjesta jeftinije nam je postaviti ogradu (govorim o onima na daljinsko); a to vjerojatno i budemo tak da nam se nitko ne mota oko kuće.

mislim da se smiješ parkirati sam ispred svog ulaza, pa nema mi logike da ne. ak ti sluuučajno netkoi napiše kakvu prijavu, odeš na sud i objasniš situaciju.

----------


## anki

> a-joj. Živim u zgradi gdje se nije uspjelo prikupiti ni dva potpisa protiv Dioninog dućana koji nam je radio jezivu buku. Ovo mi se onda čini kao mission impossible. Znači, vraćamo se ključevima, čavlima, ciglama i ostalim narodski opće prihvaćenim metodama? Šteta.


bumo ti mi bili svjedoci   :Laughing:   pozovi nas na kavu i da vidiš....sve bumo snimili i pofotkali; a onda ti sjedni policiji na vrat...
a da zoveš neke novinare?

glede bušenja guma...tak je i moj tat jednom prilikom ispustio gumu jednom susjedu koji se konstantno parkirao tak da svima smeta i  nije se obazirao na njihove uljudne molbe da to više ne radi. ...a onda mu je ujutro ,prije posla, posudio pumpu i pomogao napumpati gumu  jer mu je ovaj dotrčao sav u panici da mu je netko ispustio gumu   :Laughing:

----------


## Ribica

DAvore, ako zoves policiju, za tebe je jedino rjesenje da ih zoves preko mobitela, tada nemas spajanje na "lokalnu" policijsku postaju vec na centralnu lokaciju - mislim da znas sto pricam   :Wink:  

A ja imam drugo pitanje, sto napraviti sa starim krntijama koje se po godinu dana nisu pomaknule s mjesta gdje su parkirane? Naime, uredili su nam parkiraliste prije godinu dana. Postoji vrlo mali broj mjesta, pa se i dalje svatko snalazi na svoj nacin. Najbolje su se snasli invalidi, ne da imam nesto protiv njih, imam protiv grada koji je uredivao parkiraliste. Napravili su oni mjesta za invalide, ali su invalidima vjerojatno predaleko, 10 m dalje od njihovog ulaza u kucu, pa su si invalidi osigurali svoja vlastita s ispisanim brojem s registarske plocice, a ona koja je nacrtao grad zjape prazna. Jos bolja situacija je da jedan od njih ima "kucu na moru" - pretpostavka, pa njegovo invalidsko mjesto zjapi prazno vec 3 mjeseca. A sad dolaze i na red krntije. Za vrijeme zimskog perijoda stajalo ih je 5, sada se 1 uspjela pokrenuti, a druga je nestala. Ostale su jos 3 od kojih 2 imaju ispustene gume, a treca je stalno na "klocnama" jer tip (psihic) stalno nekaj radi na njoj (ali zbilja mislim psihic - frajer ga rastavlja od prvog dana kada ga je dovezo iz salona - 15 god star auto).

Vidjela sam tamo na staroj Samoborskoj (Stenjevec) da ima neko odlagaliste za takve auteke, ali ne znam kako doci do njihovog broja ili sto li vec treba poduzeti. 

By the way, na 26 mjesta (od kojih 3 zauzimaju krntije, 2 su za invalide - prazna i 2 su za invalide - s registracijama) dolazi 140 stanova   :Crying or Very sad: 


Ispricavam se, mozda nije tema za ovdje, ali sto mi vrijedi da na krntiji podignem brisac   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

osim ovoga što su tatek, ivarica i TATA MATA napisali, još:
jedno žmiganje sva četiri ako ispred sebe vidiš neki zastoj, kolonu...

mi se svega ovoga pridržavamo (osim blendanja za policiju jer uživam kad zaustave divljake) i to mi je super vozački bonton.

----------


## Amalthea

apri, ja jedino blendam u smislu policijske kontrole kad vidim da netko luđački juri, a kontrole NEMA.... da vidiš kočenjaaaaa!!!   :Grin:

----------


## TATA MATA

> A ja imam drugo pitanje, sto napraviti sa starim krntijama koje se po godinu dana nisu pomaknule s mjesta gdje su parkirane?


Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama NN 105/04

Članak 35.
(1) Zabranjeno je ostavljati na cesti i cestovnom zemljištu oštećena, dotrajala ili neregistrirana vozila i ostavljati, nanositi ili bacati otpatke ili predmete i tvari koje mogu ometati ili ugroziti sigurnost prometa ili onečistiti ili ugroziti okoliš.
(2) Vozač je dužan sa ceste i cestovnog zemljišta ukloniti i predmete i tvari koje s njegova vozila padnu na cestu i cestovno zemljište, te predmete koje je pri zaustavljanju vozila ostavio na cesti. Vlasnik vozila kao i druga osoba dužna je postupiti na isti način i u slučajevima iz stavka 1. ovoga članka.
(3) Ako vozač, vlasnik vozila ili druga osoba ne postupe u skladu s odredbom stavka 2. ovoga članka o njegovom trošku to će učiniti pravna ili fizička osoba kojoj je povjereno održavanje cesta.
(4) Vozač će s kolnika ukloniti predmete na koje naiđe tijekom vožnje, ukoliko time ne ometa sigurnost prometa, ili će o tome obavijestiti policiju.
(5) Novčanom kaznom od najmanje 5.000,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj pravna ili fizička osoba-obrtnik ako naredi ili dopusti da se na kolniku i nogostupu ostave njezina oštećena, dotrajala ili neregistrirana vozila ili da se ostave, nanesu ili bace na kolnik i nogostup otpaci ili predmeti i tvari što mogu ometati ili ugroziti sigurnost prometa ili zagaditi okoliš, ili ne ukloni s kolnika i nogostupa vozilo, otpatke, predmete i tvari (stavak 1., 2. i 3.).
(6) Za prekršaj iz stavka 3. ovoga članka kaznit će se novčanom kaznom od 1.500,00 do 5.000,00 kuna i odgovorna osoba u pravnoj osobi i u tijelu jedinice lokalne i područne (regionalne) samouprave.
(7) Novčanom kaznom u iznosu od 300,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj sudionik u prometu na cesti ako ne postupi ili postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka (stavak 1., 2. i 3.).

Nadam se da sam ti pomogao !

----------


## Nice

Ja imam garažu u centru grada na koju se neuki i nekulturni vozači vole sparkirati kao da je to parking mjesto i uvijek zovem pauka i on UVIJEK dođe, nikada do sada nisam imala problema, pa čak i kada taj auto ode prije nego oni dođu oni obavezno pokupe neki koji im je uz put a krivo je parkiran...
Budući da su ljudi postali kulturniji ili su shvatili što im slijedi već mi dugo nije trebao broj pauka ali inače sam ih zvala na broj            *01 6311 888*  :Smile:

----------


## Nice

Što se tiče krntija treba se par puta nazvati na br 92 i onda će oni to početi rješavati, dok im ne dosadiš nemaju vremena za takve stvari   :Smile:

----------


## Davor

> već mi dugo nije trebao broj pauka ali inače sam ih zvala na broj *01 6311 888*


Štanga. Taj broj mi je u imeniku, ali izvan zone Zagrebparkinga slaba korist. Praktično inzistiraju da se zove prometnu policiju, a oni na sve odgovaraju "to već rješavamo".

----------


## a zakaj

nedavno mi je MM objasnio ovo s brisacima, i sad to revno koristim. Prije sam znala ostavljati cedulje pod brisacima s "ugodnim" porukicama. Ove letke nisam prije vidjela, i sad sam bas odusevljena. Cinjenica je da ce onaj tko nadje dignute brisace na svom autu vjerojatno znati da je to zato sto se krivo parkirao, ali mu vrlo vjerojatno nece pasti na pamet da je zakrcio put djetetu u kolicima (ili invalidu). Ljudi ne razmisljaju o djeci i kolicima. Pa cak ni oni koji su sami roditelji.
Ispred naseg vrtica redovno nepropisno parkiraju roditelji koji ostavljaju djecu na brzaka. Jednom tati sam tako objasnila da ne mogu proci s kolicima kraj njegovog auta, a on me napao da bih bar ja kao roditelj trebala imati razumijevanja za njegovu zurbu  :shock: 
Zato sam ja obozavala maramu!

----------


## plavaa

> Sta vi mislite o tome?
> Da li mozda i sami upoterbljavate taj neformalni znak?


upotrebljavam. znaju se parkirati kao da su _pale sam na svijetu_, uredno tako da 2 mjesta zauzme jedan auto, jer se gospon ili gospoda tako stao/la fino onak ukoso, ne do bog da se auto parkira kak se spada i izravna da stane jos netko   :Mad:  

Jos su mi drazi oni koji se parkiraju tako da ne mogu ja s biciklom proci izmedu njih i zgrade   :Evil or Very Mad:  onda se spustim na cestu pa prodem, al se svaki put sjetim da to s bebom i kolicima nije bas dobra fora


Super su mi oni rodini letci "Ne tjeraj bebu na cestu", imam doma isprintan i izrezan bunt, pa kad se sjetim njih ponijet, onda ne dizem brisace nego njih stavim   :Laughing:

----------


## andrea

znam za to, jer su meni jednom digli  :Grin:  , ali ja se nisam sjetila nekom dići, iako mislim da je to sasvim pristojna poruka 8)

----------


## Lutonjica

žao mi je, ali ova tema uistinu nema veze s RODInim forumom. zaključavam.

----------


## ivarica

jos jedan put moram (zlo)upotrijebiti ovlasti koje imam i otkljucati topik.

selim topik na udruzni dio jer roda *jest* jednom pred par godina odlucila ici u ovakve akcije i poticati roditelje da upozoravaju vozace na sebicno ponasanje u prometu. pa ovo i jest tema za rodin forum.

----------


## plavaa

Ja sam htjela u proslom postu staviti link na letak jer vidim da mnogi nisu  vidili to na portalu, al sam zaboravila   :Embarassed:  

Evo sad, prvi veci, drugi manji:

http://roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Ne_..._na_cestu3.pdf
http://roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Ne_..._na_cestu9.pdf

----------


## ivarica

plavaa, ajvi je stavila linkove vec na prvoj strani topika, ali hvala   :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

onda dupli   :Embarassed:  


No dobro, od viska glava ne boli :D

----------


## grrrrrr

Sjećam se da sam prije par godina nepropisno parkirao pored Tvornice jer smo kasnili na koncert Fun Lovin' Criminalsa. 

Mislim da nisam nikome smetao jer po noći i nema pješaka, ali netko me bio blokirao s autom pa se kasnije nisam nikako mogao isparkirati. 

Posljedica: 45 minutno pješačenje doma u 1 ujutro do doma, u 7 ujutro prije posla ponovno pješice nazad pokušat premjestit auto, da bi u podne pod pauzom kad se najzad oslobodilo skužio da su mi brisači dignuti u zrak, potrgani, obje strane izgrebane s ključem i da je i murija bila i nabila mi kaznu za nepropisno parkiranje. 

Ukupna šteta 1.000 eura farbanje auta + kazna. Za tu lovu sam mogao i upoznat sve članove benda i pročavrljat s njima. 

Al bar sam naučio   :Saint:

----------


## retha

Koja dobra ideja to s brisacima! Super mi se to svida,ali kaze MM da tu kod njih ne pali jerbo nikad cuo za to nije. Prije je bio vozac,a sad je neandertalac koji sizi kad vidi krivo parkirane aute i lupa nogama po gumama. Meni je muka od toga i vec smo se masu puta zbog toga posvadili.

----------


## retha

Sorry,nisam skuzila drugu stranicu i da je bilo zakljucano.  :Embarassed:

----------


## jadro

ja stavljam rodine letke


i potpisuje Apri

----------


## jadro

> ja stavljam rodine letke
> 
> 
> i potpisuje Apri



 :Laughing:   sama sebi sam se nasmijala
da ne bi mislili da Apri potpisuje letke evo kako je trebalo:

potpisujem Apri za sve sto je napisala, a pogotovo za blendanje divljacima na cesti

----------


## čokolada

Šteta što za ovo nisam znala dok se A. još vozila u kolicima...

----------


## aries24

jel se meni čini ili ja rodin mail na letku stari?

----------


## Minnie

stari je. :/

----------


## ivarica

da, mail je bar tri godine prestar, kao i letak   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

znam za taj "znak" i dizem brisace, to mi nije unistavanje tudje imovine jer nista ne trgam samo dignem. ili poklopim retrovizor da mogu proci (u sto mrzim one fiksirane retrovizore), a ako je vozac jos u autu, verbalno ga upozorim (imala sam slucaj di se vozac parkirao tako da definitivno ne mogu proci a to je jedini nacin osim da idem po cesti, aon mi je rekao: pa sta! pa sta????? kad saa pukla!!! L. nije imala ni mj. dana tada!

uvijek si mislim- moram isprintat letke...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> znam za to, ali ne prakticiram jer me strah da ne naletim na nekog luđaka koji bu me još zašoral kaj mu diram auto.


I ja se toga bojim, kakve sam ja sreće odmah bi iza ugla iskočila neka psihoza ili tatin sin i samo bi nastradala.

Nije tema, ali nekad MM zna to napraviti ili blica ako mu netko oduzme prednost ili skrene bez žmigavca, ja se sva us.... i kažem mu da to ne radi, nikad ne znaš koja budala može izvući pištolj.
A možda nam i je tako kad se svega bojimo.

----------


## Mukica

> jel se meni čini ili ja rodin mail na letku stari?





> stari je. :/


vise nije  :D 

*Ne tjerajte bebu na cestu!*

----------


## Mukica

> apri, ja jedino blendam u smislu policijske kontrole kad vidim da netko luđački juri, a kontrole NEMA.... da vidiš kočenjaaaaa!!!


tak i ja   :Grin:  
obozavam blendat "na prazno" po staroj karlovackoj u oba smjera

----------


## ivarica

:Razz:  na staroj karlovackoj nikad nije "na prazno", uvijek ih ima.
mukice, mozda da ipak ne stavljas ziro racun na letak, ako nekome netko slucajno razbije brisac, ovako ce mu lakse pasti na pamet da rodu ganja   :Grin:

----------


## Mukica

ma misla sam ak vide zirac mozda ce si mislit "aj idem im uplatit neku sicu da otisnu neke bolje letke" kao nacin pranja savjesti i sl.

al aj dobro
bum ga obrisala

----------


## retha

Pita MM jel smijemo "ukrast" te letke i prevest ih?  Ono i stavili bi mi da je to Roda iz Hrvatske,ne znam kak bi to u inozemstvu islo? Savjet? Letci nam se super dopadaju!    :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

mislim da to moze biti samo pozitivno 
a samu ideju smo i mi ukrali   :Embarassed:   , tj nekad davno je moja frendica dobila slicnu naljepnicu o sebicno parkiranom autu na staklo i jednom kad mi se spustio mrak na oci od dostavnih vozila koja s me tjerala s ivarom na tracnice vratila mi se slika te naljepnice.
a davorka je slozila pjesmicu  :Smile:

----------


## retha

Znaci,mislis smijemo ha?! E,sad jos ko ce nama pjesmicu smislit,MM nije bas talentiran,a ja sam jos posvadana s tim jezikom. Joj,ti letci bi mi bili tak super stvar. A zapravo,tak je to zalosno da uopce moramo o tome razmisljat jerbo ljudi ne razumiju kako je tesko prolazit s kolicima kad nema mjesta..

----------


## ivarica

pa ne treba pjesmica, dovoljan je znakic.

----------


## odra

Super stvar! nisam znala ovo s brisačima, ali bolje je da ih ne diram, ovdje kod nas je i tako divlji istok! Ali letke sigurno printam i nosim sa sobom jer stvarno ljudi više nisu normalni kako parkiraju.

----------


## tinkie winkie

meni se jaaako svidila jednom jedna "gesta" zadarske gradske knjižnice.
Kad im je netko sparkirao auto na travnjak  :shock: (a imaju parking, samo što je nažalost mali i uglavnom ga koriste svi samo ne posjetioci knjižnice- jer se ne plaća i idealno je mjesto jer je blizu gradu) , lijepo su poslikali i stavili sliku na internet.

----------


## Metvica

Super su leci!!!  :D 
Nisam znala za njih - sad printam i dilam gradom   :Wink:

----------


## petarpan

da malo obrišem prašinu sa ovoga...
ovi letci mi već dulje vrijeme pomažu da kanaliziram svoj bijes spram nesavjesnih parkiratelja, pa da ne zavrnem retrovizore, dižem brisače, grebem lakove...
a pred mojom zgradom je lako pobjesnjeti kad šetaš s kolicima...
imam ih puna kolica, u većim i manjim dimenzijama...zavisi kako me tko raznjupa taj dan...
i kad mi već dođe da se spustim na razinu majke primitivke/guračice kolica, zavučem ruku u torbu okačenu na kolicima i tutnem letak pod brisač..kulturno, elegantno i smireno...  :Razz:

----------


## Lepti

Pokušavam nadoknaditi vrijeme koje nisam bila na forumu pa čitam skoro sve pa tako i ove neke starije teme. Letci su odlični! Definitivno će se naći i u mojoj torbi iako moji više nisu bebe. Oduvijek su mi takvi vozači trn u oku i pitam se zar nemaju bar malo zdravog razuma ako ne već nekog osjećaja za roditelje i djecu, a također i invalide?!   :?

----------


## -tajana-

Odlična ideja  :D , printam odmah!

----------


## kljucic

Prvo, vozač sam već 10 godina, a isto od malena pamtim te nepisane dogovorne znakove i sad prvi puta čuje za podizanje brisača :shock:  Kad preokrenem film, sad sam tek skužila što su mogli značiti izvinuti brisači i zbušene dvije prednje gume ispred Saloona (a tamo sam parkirala prvi, prvi, zadnji i jedini put). A bilo je još takvih situacija.
A što se tiče krntija... imali smo sudar sa našim sirotim jugićem koji je nakon toga bio za smeće i stajao je ispred naše kuće cca 2 mjeseca, kao dok ne smislimo šta ćemo (nismo htjeli ništa poduzimat, prodavat ili bacat u staro željezo, dok ne riješimo stvari sa osiguranjem). Jedan dan dolazi tip, mislim da je rekao da je iz komunalnog i kaže da bi on meni trebao nalijepit neku žutu naljepnicu upozorenja jer auti bez registracijske oznake ne smiju stajati na javnoj površini!!!!! No, neće zakeljit to žuto čudo, ali nek ga što prije maknem. Ugurali smo ga u dvorište i ok. Ne znam da li je došao po nekom pozivu ili kaj, ali mi je to čudno jer znam da su neke krntije stajale godinama i nikom ništa.Eto!

----------


## ZIMA

Dizanje brisača i stavljanje letaka je dobra i kulturna stvar ali većina onih koji se parkiraju ko idioti najčešće to i jesu pa ili ne kuže što se time želi reći ili ih nije briga. Najviše poludim kad vidim da se netko trebao samo malo pomaknuti ili možda još jedanput probat bolje 'smotat' volan pa da svi mogu normalno prolazit. Mislim da su lijenost, nebriga i bahatost neizlječive sa takvim blagim sredstvima. Pomažu samo kazne ili nanošenje štete ( što definitivno nije ispravna metoda ).
Ovo prvo se ponekad može srediti s paukom/policijom. I super je kad se uspije. A što se tiče ovog drugog - biciklisti znaju biti manje pažljivi od mama kad prolaze pa sam već vidjela na par mjesta da auti koji se uporno loše parkiraju kako iz dana u dan postaju sve više izgrebani, razbijeni su im retrovizori itd. Mogu primijetiti da što je više biciklista to se lakše prolazi nekim ulicama.
Ponavljam nije pohvalno.... ali pomaže.

----------


## miniminia

počet ću i ja dizati brisače

----------


## Danka_

> Dizanje brisača i stavljanje letaka je dobra i kulturna stvar ali većina onih koji se parkiraju ko idioti najčešće to i jesu pa ili ne kuže što se time želi reći ili ih nije briga.


Vidiš, moj muž je parkirao auto na mjestu gdje je bilo još jednako parkiranih automobila, ne znam je li propisno ili ne jer nisam bila tamo, ali znam da nije bio jedini. Ja sam za to vrijeme bila u hitnoj na kiretaži, imala sam spontani (mjesto je u blizini bolnice). I netko mu je dignuo brisače i probušio gumu. Naravno da nije skužio da je guma probušena, a za dizanje brisača eto nije znao što znači. Morao je taj dan obaviti još sto stvari, tek u vožnji je skužio gumu. 

I sad, tko je tu idiot? On, zato što nije znao zašto su mu dignuti brisači (pa onda išao preventivno provjeravati gumu jer, po tebi, samo idioti ne znaju zašto se brisači dižu), ili osoba koja je to učinila?

Da nekome želim poručiti da nije u redu da parkira na nekom mjestu, ostavila bih mu jasnu i razumljivu pisanu poruku ili letak, ne bih ga nazvala idiotom samo zato što možda nije čuo što znači dizanje brisača. Ljudi si stvarno svašta dozvoljavaju.

----------


## petarpan

Ma Danka, nitko ne kaže da je on idiot, ali zamisli podignute brisače kao dva velika uskličnika na autu. Šta ti nije logično da se zapitaš, wtf...Mislim, meni bar jest...  :Undecided:

----------


## Točka

> Da nekome želim poručiti da nije u redu da parkira na nekom mjestu, ostavila bih mu jasnu i razumljivu pisanu poruku ili letak...


Meni se stvarno neda odvajati toliko vremena za pisanje poruke na papirić, kako bi dala na znanje dotičnoj osobi nešto što bi ionako trebala i sama znati (kako propisno parkirati), pa zato podignem brisače u nadi da će shvatiti!

----------


## Danka_

> Meni se stvarno neda odvajati toliko vremena za pisanje poruke na papirić, kako bi dala na znanje dotičnoj osobi nešto što bi ionako trebala i sama znati (kako propisno parkirati), pa zato podignem brisače u nadi da će shvatiti!


Ne da se ni meni odvajati vise vremena za objasnjavanje da je poanta moga posta da nije u redu podici brisace, te nakon manje od sat vremena probusiti gumu jer se "zna" sto znace dignuti brisaci. 

petarpan, a sto je moj muz mogao uciniti? Shvatio je da nesto ne stima (usput, provjerila sam neki dan prosavsi pjesice tamo - on niti NIJE bio nepropisno parkiran, ali ocito je zasmetao nekome kome je zauzeo "njegovo" mjesto), ali nije znao da to znaci da mu je i guma probusena.

Uzas, svaki put mi se digne tlak kad se sjetim te epizode. I onda je jos moj muz prozvan budalom?! Uf....

----------


## Danka_

Zapravo ne znam ni zasto sam se uopce javila na ovu temu, tesko da ce ikome pomoci ovo sto sam napisala. Da mogu, obrisala bih oba svoja prethodna posta.

----------


## janiczsa

> dogovorite se vi u susjedstvu i zatvorite ga tak da se nemre pomaknuti; pa makar i pod cijenu blokiranja ceste. onda će morati doći. *ili ga slikaj i odi na policiju sa fotkom.* mislim da su onda dužni nešto poduzeti!


Na slici treba biti vidljivo tko je sparkirao auto jer  ako snimiš samo nepropisno parkirano vozilo, a ne vidi se tko ga je tako ostavio, onda se vlasnik može uvijek izvući i reći ''ja posuđujem auto i punici i susjedu i neznamkomejoš i neću platiti kaznu jer nisam ja taj dan tamo parkirao auto...''

ovo za podignute brisače nisam znala, ali dok sam živjela u Zagrebu svakodnevno sam poželjela potrgati nekoliko retrovizora :Wink:

----------


## petarpan

> Na slici treba biti vidljivo tko je sparkirao auto jer ako snimiš samo nepropisno parkirano vozilo, a ne vidi se tko ga je tako ostavio, onda se vlasnik može uvijek izvući i reći ''ja posuđujem auto i punici i susjedu i neznamkomejoš i neću platiti kaznu jer nisam ja taj dan tamo parkirao auto...''


e ne bi išlo... za nepropisno parkiranje mup može i mora napisati kaznu koja će stići vlasniku vozila..a vlasnik neka se onda sam razračunava s puncem, punicom, susjedom, komelijeveć "posudio" auto...

@Danka- i ja bi pozvizdila..jedno su podignuti brisači, drugo probušene gume, ključem izgrebana vrata i sl.
Što reći- neki očito još nisu dosegli kulturu življenja u gradovima  :Undecided:

----------


## daddycool

http://www.parkiramkaoidiot.com/

----------


## mg1975

> Štanga. Taj broj mi je u imeniku, ali izvan zone Zagrebparkinga slaba korist. Praktično inzistiraju da se zove prometnu policiju, a oni na sve odgovaraju "to već rješavamo".


Probaj razgovarati sa lokalnim kontakt policajcem.......u tebi najbližoj postaji možeš dobiti njegov broj.

----------


## Marna

Dogodilo mi se jednom u centru grada, žurila sam s djecom nekamo ...
Nisam ni primjetila da sam auto zapravo ostavila na krivom dijelu parkirališta (koje se nalazi pored stambenih zgrada).
Stanari su bili vrlo uviđavni i fini budući da su mi napisali poruku u kojoj je kratko stajalo: "Sljedeći put zovemo pauka!"
Svatih to ozbiljno, pa neko duže vrijeme zaobilazih to parkiralište. Nikad se ne zna.

Eto, nisu mi podizali brisače niti bušili gume (bilo im je žao twingića u kojem je bila dječja autosjedalica - pretpostavljam).
Inače, pazim na parkiranje i ostala prometna pravila - što je sigurno, sigurno je.
Poštena igra - that's the point.

----------


## koksy

Nisam imala pojma o tome, nikad cula...Pa di ja zivim? 
Meni ni ne mogu podignut brisace, Peugeot je valjda na sve to mislio  :Grin: 
Ali niti se ja ne parkiram ko serif, ja ni pristat negdje ne mogu, npr. da skocim na kiosk, jer imam griznju savjesti, rade platim 10 kn parking pa makar bila 5 minuta samo.
Al definitivno cu koristit tu tehniku za sve one bahate slonove kojima je bitno da sto blize cilju ostave auto...

----------


## Beti3

daddycool, slike parkiranih auta su super. Ja im samo svašta u sebi nadrobim, a za dizanje brisača, nisam nikad čula.

----------


## tajchi73

večina tih koji autom zagrade prolaz su toga i svijesni ali ne žele da im je guzica previše na cesti da ih netko ne "očeše" .

Meni se desilo da je vozač bio u autu i da je na moj prigovor da ne mogu sa kolicima proći rekao neka idem po cesti jer da se ne bu on sad micao  :Rolling Eyes:  ( stajao je pred školom i čekao klinca, znači kad tad je i to dijete krstarilo kolicima po Zg ulicama ). Jedan se pak sparkao tik pred frendicu i mene ( obje s kolicima ) i rekao da se odmah vraća jerbo ide u školu do knjižnice pa ak nemremo po cesti nek ga pričekamo  :Shock: .....bile smo tak "fine i tihe" da se maknuo isti tren  :Grin: .
A sjećam se i kada je neki tip poludio na tako parkiran auto u našoj ulici i prvo mu digao prednje brisače, za par minuta i stražnji, pa je čekao kraj auta i sve nas ispitivao dal je naš i dal znamo vlasnika i na kraju je jadan toliko prolupao ( vjerojatno je to već i bio ) i potrgao mu sve brisače, retrovizore + skakao po haubi. Srećom vlasnik nije niti tada naišao ( sreća po vlasnika ) a što se dalje dešavalo ne znam niti ja jer sam bila s klincem i zbrisala u zgradu.

----------

